# EPO question? EWCM on day 10?!?



## CrunchyDoula (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey ladies, hoping you could possibly help me out here







So this is our second cycle TTC #2. I started taking EPO on day one of my cycle this month. I usually O on day 16 or 17. I am on CD 10 right now and have so much EWCM! Could I really possibly O 7 days early? Would talking EPO change it that much? Just curious as to what your experiences are. I am going to take a OPK right now, just to be sure I'm not (even thought I know they are not 100%).

TIA!!


----------

